

RoR vs PHP commercial (Mac vs PC style) - smwhreyebelong
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5EIrSM8dCA

======
tmilewski
As someone who has created code from scratch as well as inherited it from
other developers in both PHP and RoR, I can say that this is the most
simplistic and accurate portrayal of a major difference between the two
languages.

